# ATV Plow?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I am going to get my brother a snow plow for his 1998 Artic Cat four wheeler and am wondering:

Which one is best?

What kind do you all have? Likes? Dislikes?

Manual lift or winch?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

If he has a long farm or driveway and that's all he's doing manual should be fine. If he does a lot of tight spots or commercially winch will be so much better. I generally don't do snow removal unless its after 11pm and than have school the next day so anything that makes it easier I'd pay for it.


----------



## 870supermag (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't have any recommendations as far as brands go. Just inspect the plow you are going to buy and make sure it is built to withstand a beating.

Common sense will tell you if something is built cheap.

However, get the winch powered for sure. You will be asking for alot of trouble without it.

1. It's slower with out it.
2. Your arm will NOT forgive you! Your arms will be tired enough trying to steer in deep snow back and forth, back and forth...you get the point.
3. If you have enough snow and your 4-wheeler for some reason gets stuck in the snow (It can happen), and with out the winch to lift up the front of the plow. (Chances are you won't be able to lift the plow with your arm power if it's also stuck in the snow.) You now have a 300lbs ATV anchor to deal with. 
4. If any doubt about what I just said go back and read 1, 2, and 3.
:wink:

But if your brother beat you up when you was little.......Get him the manual one


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a 60" blade with the plow push kit for my Arctic Cat 500 and I am impressed with the amount of snow it can move. Winch is the way to go...he'll be using it a lot. With the push kit you can easily take the blade off/on in about 2 minutes.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Polaris Glacier (I or II) plow hands down!

With the right mounting bracket, they can be put on any brand of machine.

You don't have to lay on your back and try to line up hole and pins(not too mention when they are iced up) like on many other plow systems that I have used.

I have the 60" razor v on a Sportsman 500. I can hook and unhook my plow in less than 10 seconds, even my wife can do it in that amount of time.
We use it all year to plow snow, clean up the horse stable, and move dirt and rock. It has been easy to use and bullet proof.

I would suggest a winch or electric lift unless your looking to have shoulder surgery. The manual lifts are a pain.

Theres a demo video on this page..under the Glacier plow section
http://www.purepolaris.com


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

heres my problem with using the winch... when you lift it up and down all the time the cable is losening and tighening all the time and what happens is it gets crossed over after time and cinches up messing up the cable... its not all the time but when it happens it really sucks cuz your chances of getting unspooled are very low.... I ended up cutting mine to get it undone and get the kinks out... I have read of a different unit that uses a different setup that wont bind... good luck tho


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Dogdonthunt,
Try emptying the spool on your winch then re-spooling it backwards..
(So the cable comes off the bottom of the spool)

That should help, it doesn't eliminate it but really helps.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I looked for awhile on snowplows and couldnt find one that would seem to hold up to exspectations so i ended up making one it is a 60in 3/16 thick and made a bracket behind plow to adjust angle bolted straight to the frame with 4 bolts so you can remove reel easy..

Mounted it on my 450 forman i was very impressed.

On the test drive we didnt have electric wench and had just like a hand crank nylon strap wired down.. yea i no im retarded for doing that...... But strap broke and i actulally had front wheels on top on the plow...this happened twice never bent or broke a weld... so its stands up...

Check out the metal shops around see if any bend metal we had a guy bend the plow part every 4in to make a half moon type shape....It was only bought 3hrs and 65dollars in metal.. payed off quick..


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Just so you realize that an ATV plow is a toy compared to a 4x4 PU truck with an 8' plow. it takes a lot more swipes to clean a driveway being so narrow. You can only pile the snow a 1/3 as high as a real plow. And being the plow is so light it'll ride up over snow (will not scrape down to asphalt or concrete) a lot easier than a 800lb plow blade does.

But if one is dead set on getting one--get one that is built the most rugged. Oh and get a blad at least a 1' wider than the wheel width, 18" is better yet, if not 2' wider best.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Just so you realize that an ATV plow is a toy compared to a 4x4 PU truck with an 8' plow. it takes a lot more swipes to clean a driveway being so narrow. You can only pile the snow a 1/3 as high as a real plow. And being the plow is so light it'll ride up over snow (will not scrape down to asphalt or concrete) a lot easier than a 800lb plow blade does.


Pretty sure he does h2o. He wasn't asking pickup plow vs. atv plow.... :roll:

But for the record..try cleaning horse stalls with a pickup plow.
or plowing a side walk or small driveway, spreading rock or black dirt while landscaping..and not too mention I can take my plow off and do about 10 thousand other things..


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> ..and not too mention I can take my plow off and do about 10 thousand other things..


H2O forgot to mention the value of having the ability to leave the engine running in the pickup to provide a warm place to sleep...betcha can't do that with your fancy pants ATV dbl!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

It has handwarmers....


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They do make electric lifts for the plows now if you don't want to use your winch.

As far as width I would go with a 50" unless you have alot of driveway to plow. They move alot of snow. Easier to store the 4 wheeler if you don't want to take off the plow.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.

He already has a JD utility tractor for the heavier jobs, but thought the ATV would work great for the lighter snow that we seem to get most often. We only have about a 100 yard drive and then a three stall garage area. He had a truck plow, but was a pain for what little we used it for and he sold it.

I was mainly concerned with finding a setup for that old of an ATV. Do the ATV's change alot or are the brackets for mounting the blade kind of universal? Guess I will need to hit a dealer.

Thanks again.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> Just so you realize that an ATV plow is a toy compared to a 4x4 PU truck with an 8' plow. it takes a lot more swipes to clean a driveway being so narrow. You can only pile the snow a 1/3 as high as a real plow. And being the plow is so light it'll ride up over snow (will not scrape down to asphalt or concrete) a lot easier than a 800lb plow blade does


I love this arguement. I've seen what a plow does to a truck. I've helped replace the front end ball joints, bearings, bushings and gears. Plows tear the front end out of trucks.

I'll keep plowing with my wheeler. It's does more than I need and leaves my truck functional for fishing and hunting.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I run a 2003 Arctic Cat 500 auto. It has a 60" Moose Utility plow on the front lifted by the winch. can't say I've had winch issues yet.

If your drive is straight and you get a fair amount of snow I'd consider something like the Moose Utility plow with the Country style blade. It's designed to throw the snow at a higher speed run. My drive curves a lot, so I cannot get up to speed to use that plow.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

plus the atv is just alot funner..... oh btw they also make a snowblower attachment for them.... proly a little spendy but looks like fun and will work better for the deep stuff.... and eliminate the big piles at the end of the driveway.... and to answer your question about if they are univeral mounting.... most seen to be the same setup but Im sure there might be slight differences in width... not 100% sure I always bought mine with the plow on it


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I was mainly concerned with finding a setup for that old of an ATV. Do the ATV's change alot or are the brackets for mounting the blade kind of universal? Guess I will need to hit a dealer.


Most plow kits come in three parts..

Mounting bracket (mounts to atv and is model specific)
Push tube (not specific to model of atv)
Plow (not specific to atv model)

You shouldn't have a problem finding a plow kit for that ATV..


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!

What am I looking at price wise?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I spent around 600 for parts


----------

